# Amano favorite food



## Hbird (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I love my Amano shrimp for their algae eating and never-ending general clean-up capabilities, but was wondering, has anyone else seen theirs go crazy over live black worms? 

My two Amanos are in a heavily planted tank with 8 gold tetras and 4 dwarf puffers (they are larger than the puffers) and the second the worms hit the water they swim right over grab one for a feast! Fun to watch and they will grab one faster than the puffers do!

Carrie


----------

